# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  REPORTAJE Tres riadas con historia

## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/
    * ELPAIS.com  >
    * España  >
    * Andalucía

La lluvia en tromba y la limpieza a medio hacer del Argamasilla, causas de las inundaciones en Écija

REYES RINCÓN - Sevilla - 27/12/2010

Varios manuscritos que se conservan en el archivo histórico de Écija (Sevilla) dan cuenta de inundaciones y riadas sufridas en la ciudad hace tres, cuatro y cinco siglos. El alcalde, Juan Wic (PSOE), alude a un texto del siglo XVII en el que se identifican los tres grandes problemas del municipio: la epidemia de peste, el río Genil y el arroyo del Matadero. El primero, como en el resto de Europa, se consiguió erradicar, pero los otros dos persisten cuatro siglos después. Y justo cuando están en marcha las obras llamadas a acabar con los efectos de las crecidas del Genil, y, sobre todo, del arroyo, el municipio, de 42.000 habitantes, ha sufrido tres inundaciones en menos de 15 días.

¿Simple mala suerte? ¿Han influido los trabajos de limpieza y de encauzamiento del arroyo? ¿Está la ciudad condenada a inundarse siempre que llueva con fuerza? Según los datos del Sistema Automático de Información Hidrológica (SAIH) del Guadalquivir, la estación Genil-Écija ha recogido entre el 1 y el 21 de diciembre 202,40 litros de agua por metro cuadrado. De ellos, casi el 80% se concentran en tres días: el 6, el 18 y el 21. Los tres días en los que rebosó el Argamasilla. Ha llovido mucho, pero el daño lo han hecho, sobre todo, las trombas.

Para aliviar el cauce del Genil, el Ayuntamiento ha construido en los últimos años una depuradora y una línea de colectores que, según Wic, ya fueron claves para que el invierno pasado el río no anegara el pueblo. Pero en la primera gran inundación de este otoño, la del 6 de diciembre, el Genil alcanzó una cota de 7,35 metros, un metro por encima de su capacidad y casi dos por encima del nivel de alerta a su paso por Écija (5,70 metros, según Medio Ambiente).

Desde que existen registros en el SAIH, en el año 2000, no hay datos de que el Genil alcanzara una cota tan elevada. Desde la Consejería de Medio Ambiente explican que ese 6 de diciembre se vivió una situación excepcional: se acumularon lluvias muy fuertes (70 litros por metro cuadrado) que descargaron de forma simultánea y en corto periodo de tiempo en puntos clave que afectan a Écija: la cabecera del río Cabra, el arroyo Blanco, el núcleo urbano y el Argamasilla. Esto provocó que el río creciera muy rápido hasta esos niveles inéditos en los últimos años y que, además, aumentara la fuerza de su caudal hasta los 1.130 metros por segundo, el doble que el máximo alcanzado el invierno pasado y que el registrado en la riada de 1997, la última gran inundación del municipio hasta este año. "Aquella fue peor, pero yo llegué a la alcaldía en 2003 y todo estaba igual que entonces", advierte Wic, que estos días se afana por explicar las medidas adoptadas durante su mandato y que, asegura, van a acabar para siempre con las inundaciones de la ciudad.

A la crecida del Genil se le unió este 6 de diciembre la del Argamasilla, un arroyo que atraviesa soterrado el municipio. Esta conducción subterránea se construyó hace más de 40 años y ya hace tiempo que se sabía que era insuficiente. "Yo me encontré con dos proyectos de obra muy baratos, pero que eran parches. Dije que no, que había que buscar una solución definitiva. La Junta nos hizo caso y eso es lo que se está haciendo", cuenta el alcalde.

La Agencia Andaluza del Agua inició en enero de este año la construcción de un nuevo encauzamiento para sacar el Argamasilla del casco urbano. La infraestructura tendrá capacidad para absorber hasta 272 metros cúbicos por segundo, frente a los 15,6 de la conducción actual. La obra, cofinanciada por la Unión Europea, cuenta con un presupuesto de 30 millones de euros. Los trabajos van a buen ritmo, pero no estarán terminados hasta dentro de, al menos, un año y medio.

Para aguantar hasta entonces, este verano se decide limpiar el cauce soterrado del Argamasilla, que ya el año pasado avisó de su mal estado. La limpieza, a cargo de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, se inicia en octubre ("ya en fechas peligrosas", admite el alcalde) y debía durar entre cuatro y seis semanas. Se sabía que el trabajo iba a ser difícil: los residuos más finos se extraen con una bomba, mientras que los más grandes tienen que ser sacados a mano por operarios, que entran en las canalizaciones. Pero desde Medio Ambiente reconocen que hay más escombros de los que se esperaban y, sobre todo, mucho más compactos. La canalización tiene 1,60 metros de altura y alrededor de 1,40 estaba ocupada por residuos solidificados. Entre ellos se han encontrado desde colchones a grandes electrodomésticos y algún vehículo, por lo que la limpieza se ha tenido que hacer, sobre todo, a mano y picando sobre las montañas de sedimentos, lo que ha ralentizado el trabajo.

Cuando empezaron las lluvias ya estaba limpia el 75% de la conducción, lo que, en vez de mejorar la situación, la ha complicado. El tramo que queda es el que vierte al Genil, donde los residuos están actuando de freno. El agua llega por la parte limpia con un cauce de 1,60 metros y se encuentra con un embudo de sedimentos que apenas le dejan 20 centímetros libres. "El agua busca una salida y la encuentra a través de la conducción que cruza el municipio", explican en Medio Ambiente. Por eso el agua sale por las alcantarillas y las calles se convierten en ríos. "Vamos a estar desesperados hasta que la obra se termine. Pero ya se podían haber desesperado otros antes", lamenta el alcalde, que está convencido de que cuando finalice el desvío del arroyo, las calles de Écija quedarán para siempre libres de inundaciones.
*Siglos de estragos por las crecidas del Genil y el Argamasilla
*
Crónicas de Écija que se guardan en el archivo municipal dan cuenta de estragos causados por el Genil y el Argamasilla. Estos son algunos ejemplos:

- "Las iras del Genil no son frecuentes, más son temerarias cuando se enoja. No han olvidado la invasión que hicieron sus crecidas. En 1589, el 21 de septiembre, el Genil se arrojó con tanta furia sobre la ciudad que se llevó muchas casas, el aceite y el vino de las bodegas".

- "El año siguiente, 1590, llovió desde el 4 de marzo hasta el 5 de mayo con tal tesón todos los días que creció el Genil cinco veces (...) de tal manera estragaron el río y las lluvias los campos que llegó a valer la fanega de trigo 56 reales".

- "En 1618, el 4 de marzo quebró el Genil por varias partes. Y en 1626, el 10 de febrero, salió tanto de madre, que no durmió la ciudad en toda la noche".

- "El 22 de enero de 1626, se salió el arroyo por la calle El Carmen llegando a la barrera de Puerta Cerrada y desde allí por la calle Carrera, plaza de Colón y Puerta de Sevilla".

----------


## ben-amar

> Para aguantar hasta entonces, este verano se decide limpiar el cauce soterrado del Argamasilla, que ya el año pasado avisó de su mal estado. La limpieza, a cargo de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, se inicia en octubre ("ya en fechas peligrosas", admite el alcalde) y debía durar entre cuatro y seis semanas. Se sabía que el trabajo iba a ser difícil: los residuos más finos se extraen con una bomba, mientras que los más grandes tienen que ser sacados a mano por operarios, que entran en las canalizaciones. Pero desde Medio Ambiente reconocen que hay más escombros de los que se esperaban y, sobre todo, mucho más compactos.* La canalización tiene 1,60 metros de altura y alrededor de 1,40 estaba ocupada por residuos solidificados. Entre ellos se han encontrado desde colchones a grandes electrodomésticos y algún vehículo,* por lo que la limpieza se ha tenido que hacer, sobre todo, a mano y picando sobre las montañas de sedimentos, lo que ha ralentizado el trabajo.
> 
> .


Y luego le quieren echar la culpa a Iznajar.

----------


## sergi1907

> Y luego le quieren echar la culpa a Iznajar.


Siempre será más fácil culpar al embalse que admitir los propios errores :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

*Entre ellos se han encontrado desde colchones a grandes electrodomésticos y algún vehículo, por lo que la limpieza se ha tenido que hacer, sobre todo, a mano y picando sobre las montañas de sedimentos, lo que ha ralentizado el trabajo.*


Y lo peor de todo ésto es que convivimos con mucha gentuza!!! :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Entre ellos se han encontrado desde *colchones* a *grandes electrodomésticos* y *algún vehículo*, por lo que la limpieza se ha tenido que hacer, sobre todo, a mano y picando sobre las montañas de sedimentos, lo que ha ralentizado el trabajo.
> 
> 
> Y lo peor de todo ésto es que convivimos con mucha gentuza!!!


¿Algún vehículo? ¿Pero que se creen que es el arroyo, un vertedero? 
No va a estar atrancado...

 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------

